# Young adult British Shorthair wanted



## flummery (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everybody

Me and my husband (no kids) are looking to provide a loving (re-)home for a young adult British Shorthair. Please do get in touch if you think you can help.

Thanks!
Fiona


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Take a look on preloved on the internet.
I've just been on to look and there are a few young British Short hairs on there.
One is a 3 year old Silver tabby boy he looks fab!!
Think there is a lilac or blue girl owner due to have a baby so poor cat got to go
There's more on there.
If you need to contact the owners i think you have to join preloved.
I did this last year and i adopted Harley a British cream boy at 11 months old.
He's the one in the bottom picture.
I Love him to bits.
Good luck on your search!
You will not regret having one. Two even better!!
Let me know how you get on.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you tried these rescues?

BRITISH SHORTHAIR: SOUTHERN BRITISH SHORTHAIR CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Based in London, covering the South of England
Undertaking rehome & Rescue of British Shorthair Cats
Tel: 07905 010210
Email: [email protected]
Website (click on "Re-home List") British Shorthair Kittens

And Patsy at Rushden Persian rescue she gets loads in
RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1124730
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue


----------



## flummery (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks both - much appreciated. Will get looking!


----------



## jcs78 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sent u a private message, as we a re willing to offer you a British shorthair if you are still looking for one.


----------



## flummery (Feb 9, 2010)

UPDATE - we are no longer looking, but thanks all for reading/responding.


----------

